# 2022 SEL R-Line has arrived….!



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

After a month of chasing/back and forth, it’s finally in our garage!

Put some spray sealant on from The Last Coat. Overcast here, so it looks ok. In the sun, it will dance. Those rims are a bear to clean. Going to work on paint correction in the next few days as the lot lizards must have used cotton, dirty, towels to dry it. Ugh. 🤣

Direct wired the V1 Gen2 this morning with no issues. Next up will be the spacers and snow tires Monday when ECS is back open.

Anyone found a wind/bug deflector for the 2022, yet?


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice, Atlantic Blue, I also have the exact same color combo..

In my opinion, I would rather do a clear protection film for the hood (1/4) of it, rather than a deflector as it can also be noisy and turbulent at highway speeds and it doesn't look that great anyways, but that's just me.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I tired the “clear bra” before and could never get it installed well enough. Then had a pro do it and it was 90% and then turned yellow from the sun, despite it being a 3m product. Disappointing. 

Not a huge fan of the guards, but with the dark color on the car it won’t stand out like it does on white. Never had noise issues with one before…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Beautiful vehicle!
I fell in love with Atlantic Blue the first time I saw it.
Congrats 

I hesitated to post this, because I knew you wanted the best, but I opted for this:









Front Hood Cover Mask Bonnet Bra Protector Fits Volkswagen Tiguan 2018-2022Default Title


OMAC USA Front Hood Cover Mask Bonnet Bra Protector Fits Volkswagen Tiguan 2018-2022 | Compatibility: Make: Volkswagen Model: Tiguan Years: 2018 2019 2020 2021 2022 | Omac Shop Usa - Auto Accessories




omacshop.com





After picking up two nasty rock chips on my first long highway drive, I knew I needed something.
(be forewarned, the primer under the Blue is either white or light grey and BEAMS through if something breaks the paint).
I spent 4+ days with www.touchupdirect products.
I am fairly knowledgeable in this area, and I got the spots "near" perfect, but I don't want to fix anymore.
(The very front of the hood doesn't have enough angle to it, so it takes near direct hits...)
I considered this:









Front Bug Shield Hood Deflector Guard Bonnet for Volkswagen Tiguan 2018-2022


OMAC USA Front Bug Shield Hood Deflector Guard Bonnet for Volkswagen Tiguan 2018-2022 | Compatibility: Make: Volkswagen Model: Tiguan Years: 2018 2019 2020 2021 2022 | Omac Shop Usa - Auto Accessories




omacshop.com





But really didn't want it on the vehicle ALL the time.

Neither are the ultimate options, and for me, who doesn't make many long trips, the bra (which I modified for optimal attachment...tightness) was the best option.
I can install it and/or take it off in just a few minutes with zero stress.

There are other similar choices for the permanent plastic version, at twice the cost (or better).

Your choice....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

To add to the above post, I have had a "bra set' on my previous vehicle for years.
I understand when they can and can't be used.
They are not for winter time (at all).
If they are on the vehicle and get wet, they need to be removed as soon as possible and dried, leaving any "bra", wet on the car for extended periods, can cause the paint to cloud.
(At least this was true with cars in the early 2000's, "maybe" vehicle painting has improved???)

I guess I'm trying to justify my choice, and explaining it.

I've never tried clear bra's or other alternatives...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I can, however, recommend these:









18.34US $ 75% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I ordered these with the first month of ownership, and they are AWESOME.
Perfect fit and require ZERO drilling and you can use the stock fenderwell hardware (if you choose, I did).

Ugh, I am just trying to help...sorry....

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Really appreciate the suggestions and your taking the time to post all of this!👍

I need to find one that fits a 2022. Quite the challenge so far😢

I spent the afternoon correcting the paint from the dealer installed scratches and marring. Awful under light! Ugh. 

Meguiars 205 and a cut pad knocked them down. Followed with Sonus SFX2. Finish tomorrow with SFX3 and then a ceramic spray coating.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

….also? I bought those mudflaps. Great tip - thanks!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Welcome 

Nice to see another "anal" owner...lol!

For me, either you love cars, or you drive one.
It's a choice, and I get it.
I just "get" it.

Good Luck with your new "car"

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

As for 2022 hood fitment, I know the fenders and lights have changed, but I "don't" believe the hood has.
I would "think" that any option you choose from the 2018-up stuff available will work.
(when I bought the bra, the "helper" on the site told me it wouldn't fit my 21 [because they only listed up to the 20]).
It fit, no problem.

As always, I could be wrong, my wife tells me I am ALL the time...lol....

Bob.


----------



## vw_cruise (Jan 15, 2015)

Shumax- my brand new 22 has really bad marring from the factory also. Mostly up the passenger side “A” pillar to the roof and rear quarter panel. The driver’s side of car is fine. I have appointment next week with the dealer to see about correcting the paint issues.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

vw_cruise said:


> Shumax- my brand new 22 has really bad marring from the factory also. Mostly up the passenger side “A” pillar to the roof and rear quarter panel. The driver’s side of car is fine. I have appointment next week with the dealer to see about correcting the paint issues.


I was not happy with the lack of care they showed in prepping it. Not to spool you, but my experience is their “effort” to fix it will make it worse. With the labor pools low they will stick some novice in a rotary machine and halo up the paint in a big hurry! 

I was not anticipating 6 hours of paint correction on a “new” vehicle, but I know it will be almost perfect when it’s done.

Good luck!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> As for 2022 hood fitment, I know the fenders and lights have changed, but I "don't" believe the hood has.
> I would "think" that any option you choose from the 2018-up stuff available will work.
> (when I bought the bra, the "helper" on the site told me it wouldn't fit my 21 [because they only listed up to the 20]).
> It fit, no problem.
> ...


I ended up ordering the black acrylic guard from the spot you suggested. Thanks again. 👍


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

vw_cruise said:


> Shumax- my brand new 22 has really bad marring from the factory also. Mostly up the passenger side “A” pillar to the roof and rear quarter panel. The driver’s side of car is fine. I have appointment next week with the dealer to see about correcting the paint issues.


It wasn't the factory that did it, it was the dealer idiots during delivery prep. The only way I buy cars now is off the truck still covered in plastic so I don't have to deal with buffing a brand new car to un**** the paint from the dealer. I've bought my last 4 or 5 this way, and haven't had to buff a single swirl out of a single one of them. They have all come from the factory absolutely flawless.



Shumax said:


> I was not happy with the lack of care they showed in prepping it. Not to spool you, but my experience is their “effort” to fix it will make it worse. With the labor pools low they will stick some novice in a rotary machine and halo up the paint in a big hurry!
> 
> I was not anticipating 6 hours of paint correction on a “new” vehicle, but I know it will be almost perfect when it’s done.
> 
> Good luck!


Ding ding ding, this guy gets it - I wouldn't take a car to a dealer for a paint correction if my life depended on it, they will put a rotary (which can do a lot of damage) in the hands of some 17 year old and he will go to town hologramming the piss out of the paint.


----------



## vw_cruise (Jan 15, 2015)

We bought the car at night and it was raining, really couldn’t see the bad paint imperfections. I tried to clay bar/ compound on a small area today and didn’t make any improvement. This is what it looks like from the dealer.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Yea, I would take that back and show them under the light. They will agree to “fix” it but then u have to be sure they know what they are doing without making them mad. If they don’t? It will come out worse with holograms all over it. You have light surface scratches and micro marring going on. Not awful if the car were a few years old. New? It’s unacceptable.

In my case, I can tell they ran it through their brush car wash and dried with, likely, dirty towels. My scratches were not deep. Worst was from that dealer tag they slap on the back with a magnet. I actually had to wet sand that area and polish is back out. Brave, I know…!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> It wasn't the factory that did it, it was the dealer idiots during delivery prep. The only way I buy cars now is off the truck still covered in plastic so I don't have to deal with buffing a brand new car to un**** the paint from the dealer. I've bought my last 4 or 5 this way, and haven't had to buff a single swirl out of a single one of them. They have all come from the factory absolutely flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding, this guy gets it - I wouldn't take a car to a dealer for a paint correction if my life depended on it, they will put a rotary (which can do a lot of damage) in the hands of some 17 year old and he will go to town hologramming the piss out of the paint.


i wish I had thought of that - telling them to leave the wrappers on and no “prep.” Great idea!!!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Shumax said:


> View attachment 143080


These really are great looking, and the Atlantic Blue is nice. I'm partial to the Oryx and the Atlantic.


----------



## TexTig22 (Dec 23, 2021)

When I took delivery of my Atlantic Blue SE this week I noticed swirl marks too. Speaking of poor dealer prep, has anyone had car-net issues? My green light isn’t on and now have to take it back to service dept to get it activated.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Congrats on the car


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

TexTig22 said:


> Speaking of poor dealer prep, has anyone had car-net issues? My green light isn’t on and now have to take it back to service dept to get it activated.


Where did you notice that the green light was not on?
When I park mine in my garage, no green light.
I've been totally buffaloed....
This is not wifi or bluetooth, this is 4g...


----------



## TexTig22 (Dec 23, 2021)

The green light is between the 3 car-net buttons above the rear view mirror/sunglass cubby. According to Car-net customer service if the green light isn’t on, then it hasn’t been activated. When I go to add the car-net app it recognizes VIN, but gives error code that car isn’t equipped with car-net. In my ‘17 Goof the green light has been illuminated since day I bought car, and the app recognizes car. Dealer said I’m the 4th customer this week that car-net wasn’t active and I have to bring in for service appointment. Less then 150 miles driven and already a trip back to dealer.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hmmm.
When I talked the car net people (they knew mine was activated, because it had worked previously) they said my GREEN light wasn't illuminated because I wasn't "receiving" service.
Apparently being in a garage (or in a tunnel, in a parking garage, etc.) can cause a lack of service. WTF?
I took my vehicle to the dealer and they "reset" the system (by unplugging and re-plugging the fuse).
The general consensus around here is that the whole system is garbage/worthless.

I "think" they've made some changes in the past month or so, as I often couldn't "connect" to my vehicle, and sometimes when I did, it would tell me my current mileage was -1?????
I haven't seen that in a while (but now that I've said that, it will start again 🤷‍♂️ .

Unless they make major improvements to the system, anything beyond the basic (free) service, is out of the question for me...

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

18x7.5 Moda RD27 rims, shod with 245/50/18 Blizzak WS90’s. 15mm ECS spacers in front, 20mm in the rear. 

Love the stance, but can’t wait for my H&R springs to arrive to rid of that atrocious wheel well gap! 🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Beautiful vehicle!
> I fell in love with Atlantic Blue the first time I saw it.
> Congrats
> 
> ...



Well, some sad news. The hood deflector from OMAC does NOT fit a 2022. Bummer. Trying to return that, now. But, the GOOD news is those mudflaps? MONEY! The fit is incredible and they were very easy to put on!!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmm.
Wonder what is different about a 22 hood? 🤔

I love my mudflaps, and I'm not a big mudflap kinda guy!

My latest mods (completed yesterday):









NEUSPEED P - Flo Air Intake Kit - MQB Tiguan / 8V A3


NEUSPEED leads the industry with over 40 years of developing aftermarket performance air intakes on VW/Audi vehicles. Others have tried to emulate our work, but no one has been able to match our unique combination of innovation, quality, performance and CARB emission compliant. Replacing the...




www.urotuning.com





Painted this High Temp Crinkle Black...









CTS Turbo MQB High Flow Turbo Inlet Pipe | MK7 | 8V A3 | S3 1.8T | 2.0T


CTS-IT-280 CTS Turbo Throttle Pipe | MK7 | 8V A3 | S3 1.8T | 2.0T




www.urotuning.com














Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

ewww! How does it sound? Throaty growl on accel? If you jump off the throttle can you hear the turbo release preacher - pssssh? Very nice!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Added a screen protector to the NAV area and then “upbadged” the back. Am sure someone will flame me for it. Haha. I care not. Looks sharp to me.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Dunno.
Just finished it mid day yesterday and then watched feetball.

I'll let you know when I drive it next (but I don't expect much)....

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Mudflaps…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Love the "R".
I did the same to my infotainment screen.
TBH, even though it was touted at "fingerprintless", it's just as bad as the stock screen.
I'm having thoughts about ripping it off....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Love the "R".
> I did the same to my infotainment screen.
> TBH, even though it was touted at "fingerprintless", it's just as bad as the stock screen.
> I'm having thoughts about ripping it off....
> ...


I ripped mine off. The glass screen protectors are a joke.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I added the screen cover as protection from scratches, more than anything…


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Shumax said:


> Added a screen protector to the NAV area and then “upbadged” the back. Am sure someone will flame me for it. Haha. I care not. Looks sharp to me.


You're right! lol there will be some people who will flame you for adding an "R" badge instead of an "R-line" badge to your Tiguan but don't mind them, it's your car. lol But as an FYI, here are the new R & R-line logos. The R-line has an outline while the R is solid. I like your red R though, it really stands out. Congrats on the new Tiguan!!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Tigloo said:


> You're right! lol there will be some people who will flame you for adding an "R" badge instead of an "R-line" badge to your Tiguan but don't mind them, it's your car. lol But as an FYI, here are the new R & R-line logos. The R-line has an outline while the R is solid. I like your red R though, it really stands out. Congrats on the new Tiguan!!
> View attachment 145414


Yup. With you 200%. When the aftermarket supports those, it may well be replaced!  I'm working with Badgeskins, now, to get the overlay for the R on the sides and in the front.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Shumax said:


> Yup. With you 200%. When the aftermarket supports those, it may well be replaced!  I'm working with Badgeskins, now, to get the overlay for the R on the sides and in the front.


Nice! Can't wait. Hoping they come out with badgeskins for the VW emblems as well since the new ones are smaller than the pre-facelifts.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Just put the H&R springs on. 18” Moda RD27 rims shod with 245/50/18 Blizzak WS 90’s. Also! The obligatory up-badging with the “R” on the back!🤘💪🤣


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shumax said:


> Mudflaps…


Where from? Cost? Brand?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

He got them from the same place I got mine....









18.34US $ 75% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Make sure you specify the R-Line ones.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

They fit PERFECT.
No drilling and I used the stock hardware.

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

The mudflaps are great and OhioSpyderman gets all the credit. Very happy with his guidance. I literally had them on in 20min.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My main goal, on the few car sites I am present on, is to help other members, if I can.

Sometimes my choices for mods may not agree, I try to give an honest opinion on all accounts.

I'm retired, I get paid by NO ONE to promote stuff.....LOL.

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> My main goal, on the few car sites I am present on, is to help other members, if I can.
> 
> Sometimes my choices for mods may not agree, I try to give an honest opinion on all accounts.
> 
> ...


You DA MAN! 

I also got my caliper covers, turbo inlet pipe and air intake. They all go on this weekend. I can hardly wait for all the nasty comments on the caliper covers!  HAHA


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shumax said:


> You DA MAN!
> 
> I also got my caliper covers, turbo inlet pipe and air intake. They all go on this weekend. I can hardly wait for all the nasty comments on the caliper covers!  HAHA


Caliper covers? Lol I gotta see this lol


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

Congrats on the new ride like the mods so far.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Caliper covers? Lol I gotta see this lol


Well, perhaps it is karma? The covers did NOT fit behind my 18" snow tire package, sadly. Frustrating, at least to me, given the time, energy and $ I put into them. Going to look into painting the calipers and adding the new "R" to the outside face of the pad...


----------

